# VLC broken



## G4 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi everyone, some weeks ago, after upgrading my ports, VLC got horribly broken.

Here's how to best describe it: the video is only being shown in the upper-right corner of the VLC window, cropped. This is the same regardless of codec or container type.
Also skipping ahead locks up my whole machine and I have to cut the power.

Running VLC from the command line show no errors.

I reinstalled the following with no effect: VLC, ffmpeg, NVIDIA drivers.

Note that Firefox plays Youtube videos fine.

I'm running 10.2-RELEASE amd64, with all the ports up to date. VLC is at 2.2.1.

Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hukadan (Mar 19, 2016)

Have a look at this thread : Thread 55010. I think this is the same issue.


----------



## G4 (Mar 19, 2016)

That was it - i installed the Qt4 version and it works fine. Thanks.


----------

